# NC Soil Test - Tell me your thoughts



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

Just got my results back from Soil Tests conducted thru NCDA Agronomic Division. The Sample ID's on each test are broken down as the following:

BYRD1: +-2,000sf of Backyard Turf Type Midnight Kentucky Bluegrass and Common Bermuda grow-in



FYRD1 & FYRD2: +-5,000sf of Frontyard PRG Overseeded Common Bermuda



RSDBB: Raised Beds for Vegetable Garden

LNDSP: Various Landscape Beds with Shrubs, Trees, Perennials, Annuals, etc.



RSBSH: Various Rose Bush Beds throughout the Property


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

NCDA uses M3 testing, the results of which are converted into indexes. Their fertilizer recommendations are intended to bring individual tested nutrient levels into the 50-70 index range. Easy out is to just follow their recommendations.
If you want to DIY, you'll need to convert the indexes into raw M3 ppm data and compare the results to the recommended sufficiency nutrient ranges that can be found in my thread in the "Popular Soil Fertility and Soil Testing Threads" in this forum. To convert NCDA indexes into ppm, see http://www.ncagr.gov/agronomi/pdffiles/obook.pdf.
For the garden areas, you will want to research how different nutrients and pH levels affect vegetable and flowering plant respective growth, color and flavor.
NCDA is quite generous in recommended levels of P and K. Your P levels range from optimal to exessive. You do not need to apply more P until a test shows P levels falling to index 50 or below.


----------

